# Strothers Archery is formed......



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The wizard (Kevin Strothers) that is the mastermind behind Elite bows left Elite the middle of May. He started a new company called Strothers Archery, new bows to be announced.  So I guess now you can hear me talk about Elite bows (pre 2010) and now the new Strothers Archery. I will keep you posted cause I know cave man and Texobobby are dieing to hear any details. :roll:


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

So what does that mean for Elite Bows? It seems that the company has yet to create a stable infrastructure, which could mean problems for them. I am sorry to hear that, as I was really considering buying one of their bows. Will the Elite Bow company continue?


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Dekashika said:


> So what does that mean for Elite Bows? It seems that the company has yet to create a stable infrastructure, which could mean problems for them. I am sorry to hear that, as I was really considering buying one of their bows. Will the Elite Bow company continue?


You are right it seems as though they are as unstable as a whip-ended poorly tillered bow made of hickory! :roll: :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Elite will continue and the will be strong, they have money behind them. Kevin finished the 2010 line before he left, so they will have good designs for another year. At the end of the day I think it will work out for both Kevin and Elite.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I do not know who the hell Kevin is but you need to tell him to use Osage, Hickory is just way to titsy when it comes to humidity! :roll: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Figures...I wonder what flavor will be crammed down our throats next week???


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Figures...I wonder what flavor will be crammed down our throats next week???


Looks like you bought your speed bow a little too early, cause this bow is going to kick that monster in the dirt! These are the spec we have so far. I heard a rumor that these bows will come in predator camo! Talk about sexy! I can't wait!

Bow A
31 1/2 " ATA (name to follow
7 3/4 " BH

Bow B ( name to follow )

34? ATA
7 1/8? BH

Bow C ( name to follow )

34? ATA
6 1/8? BH

Speeds to follow&#8230;( His fastest yet! )


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are your specs? Did you buy stock in this guy or something, secret lover? I didn't buy too early, and I know how to buy another when I like the next Mathews that gets me excited. It doesn't really matter, as my old Q2 had a perfect kill record at a measly 270 fps!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Those are your specs? Did you buy stock in this guy or something, secret lover? I didn't buy too early, and I know how to buy another when I like the next Mathews that gets me excited. It doesn't really matter, as my old Q2 had a perfect kill record at a measly 270 fps!


I can believe you dumped that poor Q2 out in the dirt after all you two had been through, there are just some things you don't get rid of. What a shame it would have made a great back-up bow, shame on you!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

See, that is the difference between you and I. I buy bows that I don't need a back up! Besides, IT'S A BOW not my offspring!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> See, that is the difference between you and I. I buy bows that I don't need a back up! Besides, IT'S A BOW not my offspring!


I hope and pray that you cut your strings, dent a cam or something on your hunts this year, have a nice day. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What an awful thing to wish on me...however, if I do cut a string or somehow damage my bow, I do know how to get to the archery shop and be back in business for the following morning or evening hunt. Not the end of the world.

On a positive note, I truely hope you have a wonderful hunt and kill the animal of your dreams!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> What an awful thing to wish on me...however, if I do cut a string or somehow damage my bow, I do know how to get to the archery shop and be back in business for the following morning or evening hunt. Not the end of the world.
> 
> On a positive note, I truely hope you have a wonderful hunt and kill the animal of your dreams!


I am sorry, I am just mean. I just said another prayer and prayed that you will kill bigger and more animals than me this year. I also prayed where ever that poor little Q2 is that she is being cared for and loved.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I can promise you I interviewed all prospective buyers and personally made sure the Q2 was going to a caring, loving, hunting home! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I can promise you I interviewed all prospective buyers and personally made sure the Q2 was going to a caring, loving, hunting home! :mrgreen:


BS, you told me you took it to the DI.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:rotfl: Oh ya...I forgot.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)




----------

